# NJ Insurance



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone have any suggestions for insurance in NJ? I bought the plow but now I found out my insurance (NJ Manufacturers) will not cover it when I am being paid to plow:realmad: Tying to set it up right. So I am probably looking for auto and GL. Let me know if you have other suggestions. I'm a newbie.


----------



## alwaysgreen (Nov 28, 2002)

Computerguy,
Are you in business or is this just a sideline for you, I'm in the Landscape/excavation biz and was able to just ad a rider to my auto and GL. where in NJ are you I may know of some insurance agents who can help.


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, I do have a business and am not sure which way to go. I am in the computer business. My truck is currently registered personally. My business auto policy would pick up occasional (not primary income source) snow plowing. So I am thinking about transferring the registration over to the business so it would be covered. Then I would just need to get another GL policy that would also cover snow plowing (my current GL policy would not cover it). So, any recommendations on a GL policy (just to pick up the snow plowing/removal) would be great. I am in Central NJ (Manasquan).

Thanx.


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

im looking too. last time i called around in the spring they were like..".you think it's going to snow in May"??....anyways i just got a quote for $2500 for first truck and $1100 for second for 1 mill liabililty. its too expensive. what im really concerned about is the auto insurance cuz i want to hire a driver...this is a side thing for me and it just might not be worth it..let me know if you find anything less than 2500


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

I have NJM commericial insurance. Snow plow is covered. Basically, all damage caused by my vehicle and/or snow plow to the premise that I'm servicing is covered by NJM insurance. Now, I have a business that holds the general liability, basically the slip/fall coverage. I lease the truck to the business. According to all of my research and speaking to both insurance agents, I'm covered.


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

Who do you have the GL thru?


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

Selective Insurance for my actual GL. My insurance agent (whom I absolutely love!!!) is located in Bedminster, New Jersey - James Hurly Insurance Agency. You can do a search on the web for them.


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

as another note, after re-reading your original reply. You might want to think about contracting yourself out this year. If you get your truck registered commerically under NJM then you are covered for damages that you cause. If you are plowing under someone else you will be covered under their GL. Now, this brings up that whole trust issue and proof of insurance but it is an easier way to go. I did that for two years, then used my other lawn company to add on a rider for snow plowing. I'm starting out real small and I still contract myself out b/c of the cash. just a thought


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

*Thanx*

Thanx for the input. I am in Pt Pleasant, so I will try someone local. If I cant find someone I give your guy a call


----------



## mcs lawn rescue (Nov 28, 2003)

IM very new but, i just got accordia insurance. they are very good also gave me a "if you use it policy" basically if i use the plow i have insurance if i dont then dont pay for it!! Pm me if you want the name and number.

chris


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Try Conover, Beyer associates on Rt 35.


----------

